# need help problem with gameloft game...i just download the NFL Pro 2012 but it wont let me DL



## benjiebench (Oct 14, 2011)

when i launch the game the message i got is this

You do not have enough available space on your memory card to install the game. You need to delete 912 MB from your applications.

i have 9GB available on my SD card and 1GB for internal.


----------



## TigerClaw (Oct 15, 2011)

i manage to download the game, but its not compatible with the touchpad, i would get this error after checking required files. "Your device is not compatible with this game. please request a refund."


----------



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, incompatible with the HP Touchpad... there was a thread on here long ago about changing yur build.prop, or something, to make it look like a native device, but I didn't read too much into it.


----------

